# ammunition



## sevenshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

What type of ammunition is recomended for a cougar 8045?

I figure ball is the best. But does different HP's get caught up loading?

I guess this is a general question to semi's in general?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I use Winchester White Box FMJ and JHP in mine.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't have personal knowledge of that semi-auto, but all the good ones will shoot ball or jhp, after a proper break-in period. Some, if not most, will do it without a break-in period, but it is reasonable to expect a new handgun that is built to the tolerances necessary for accuracy, to need a couple hundred break-in rounds.

If the factory took the time to polish the chamber and feed ramp, and knock any burrs off the rails, it will probably be dependable from day one, if it is a proven design.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

sevenshooter said:


> What type of ammunition is recomended for a cougar 8045?


45 acp


----------

